# Autobrite Citrus Pearl Autowash Shampoo



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Autobrite Citrus Pearl Autowash Shampoo

*Price & Availability:*

Contact AB for other sizes
5lt £26.99

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/autobrite-citrus-pearl-autowash-shampoo-5-litres-2484-p.asp

*Used on:*

Subaru Impreza

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

The shampoo that has it all!
Superb cleaning, suds, foam, scent, colour and lubricity!
Autobrite Citrus Pearl Autowash Shampoo has been formulated to clean the dirt, grime and road film from your paintwork and leaving a gloss like finish. Very easy to use and with a concentration level of up to 400-1 this product makes it a very economical product to use for all your washing needs. A quick, easy and hyper concentrated Autowash shampoo that will leave your car looking stunning! 
·	Great effective cleaning capabilities 
·	Excellent Lubricity
·	Super/Hyper Concentrated of up to 400-1
·	Very Economical to use
·	Works really well in the Autobrite Foam Lance
·	Gorgeous Citrus Fragrance

*Packaging:*



















*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Brite Orange. And a fruity smell but unsure what, but very pleasant to work with

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
With it being Citrus, was concerned over stripping wax, but worked well with the wax, still signs of wax after wash. And cut through the road grime and dirt. No streaking where had dried with sun coming out.





































*Ease Of Use:*
Very easy to use, with pump head, pump into clean bucket and top up with water and wash car.

*Finish:*
left a very nice clean, wet look o the car.























































*Durability:*

NA

*Value:*
400-1 this product makes it a very economical product to use for all your washing needs

*Overall DW Rating: 87%*

















*Conclusion:*
Great product would have been one I would not look twice at before the review, but as now used it and with a 400-1 dilution ratio make it very economical. And leave behind a great shine and clean car, and I would recommend it, 5tl would last you ages for the home user. Really happy with the shine and finish

Thank you to Autobrite for supplying this pr directoduct for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/autobrite-citrus-pearl-autowash-shampoo-5-litres-2484-p.asp


----------

